# Horay for May.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello May welcome to our area if you bring warmer dryer weather.

Adverage temps for May is 69F. that will be nice.
Adverage rain fall is 3.35 inches in May. The month is starting out with rain today.

All adverages are for Michigan as a whole.

To start the month it is 47F, feels like 44F Humidity 99%, wind E at 5.8 MPH rsin clouds presant.

Is time to mow lawns, as of yesterday we had a good inch of standing water in our lawn. My main big lawn has standing water 6 inches deep in several places. My Main ditch to mow has over a foot of water flowing thru it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Second day of May and more rain in the forecast. 
May dry out Friday and Saturday.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like rain here today also...


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

we got snow overnight. Its supposed to be spring......mother nature off her meds


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

She is suffering from PMS me thinks.

Marquette got 3 inches yesterday.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Sure doesn't feel like Spring around here. Been raining since late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Been raining here since Sunday night. In fact just got in from careing for the dogs, it is raining now.

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Standing water everywhere in NW Ohio since March...4" over average, and temps under average. I have still only mowed the ditches on my 5 acres...too wet to mow everything else.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

May is starting out like April, a warm day then a cold wet one, then warm and so on ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would settle for just plain old adverage temps, and rain fall for that matter.
We need at least 7 days of *NO RAIN* to be able to do all the normal things that need to be done this time of year.

I know, come July thru September I will be asking for rain most likely.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Yep, still raining here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I went this morning to cut a Dead Elm out of the new fence line. What a muddy mess I should have just went back to the house and did some thing.
But wanting that tree out of there I went full steam ahead, made ruts nearly knee deep.
Once it drys ai will be out there with the box blade filling them in.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday was a beautiful spring day for a change, got to 72F.
Dried the front yard in most places so I mowed it.

If we don't get rain today I will mow the rest of the yard.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

More rain today but I didn't have time to worry about mowing any way.

A Baltimore Oriole was in the maple tree in the back yard singing his heart out. Three others were answering him too.

First we have seen this year. Di saw one last week on her deck.










 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Supposed to get to 80 tomorrow here in Delaware


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Raining again here today.
So glad I have grown webs between my toes. Works like snow shoes on mud, and can swim whe n I fall in a deeper hole.

So sick of mud rather have snow my self. It is enough to make you cuss and embarrass a sailor


 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Had a couple nice days here in the last couple weeks...but the forecast here is for below normal temps this coming week.....so much for global warning....what a joke!

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Global warming is a term some one coined. The earth is getting warmer since the polar ice has been melting. But the term just doesn't fit.

But over all it wasn't a very goot term for the changes in the weather patterns. 
what we are experinceing over all is some very wild swings in the weather. Many more extreames and way more flooding in some areas and drought in others.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, and as they continue to cut down the rain forests world wide, weather will even become more extreme that it is at the present time.....all due to greed.

be


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Dw and I just got in from sitting in the shade,(me) admiring her garden this year! Every year we get better at this weed control and producing some vegetables! Glad May is here,windows open at night,high of 75,rain let up for a couple of days,got pastures mowed.goat babies are playing.LG!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was able to mow my big lawn today all but about 2% was fine water wise.
Rain in the morning.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare has some Prenniels up, some like bleeding heart are blooming. The apple trees are just now starting to open there blossums and there is frost in tonights forcast.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was 36F this morning at 7:00 AM as we were driving out the drive way to go to a car show in Bad Axe Michugan. Bad Axe Is nearly at the very tip, just a mear 17.2 miles shy.
The sun was shineing bright when we parked. As I was slick misting the tires I was getting warm so stripped off my jacket. I was comfortable as I finished the tires and started doing the body. Even when one of the farmers who's farm we hunt coyotes stopped and talked I was still warm enough in just a short sleeve tee shirt.

About 11:00AM Kare said it was 52 by her phone but the clouds were moving in, you could see them marching acorss the sky and the wind picked up from the east right off Lake Huron. I got chilly and put on my jacket again, by 2:00PM I removed my Jacket and put on my heavier fleese jacket. the show was over by 3:00 PM and you could see many were happy to climb in a warm car or truck to get out of the wind and leave.
It was only 41F by Kare's phone and that was not the wind chill.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finely a May like day here 67F at 4:34 PM and no rain.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There may be hope yet for May. 2 days in a row and no rain in this area of Michigan.
May 16th high temp for the day was 72F, Today it got to 68F which the weather guesser called normal for this time of year.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am really disappointed in May this year. Here we are comeing up on the end of the month and it is so cool and damp tonight i built a fire in the furnace and Kare is worring me to death over some of her tender plants and the Weather guessers saying it may frost tonight, North of us I tell her.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A week of days with rain in the forecast.
I sure hope June is dryer.

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

CKelly78z said:


> Standing water everywhere in NW Ohio since March...4" over average, and temps under average. I have still only mowed the ditches on my 5 acres...too wet to mow everything else.


 Not much has changed in a month. There are still spots that haven't been mowed, and are currently getting violent storms every afternoon...still over 4" ahead of average. We had a Memorial day picnic interrupted by frequent close lightening.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Talked to my former neighbour yesterday who now lives near Dayton OH. His sons place was hit by a tornado a few days ago, took out 60 some huge pine trees, shingles off the roof of the house, a trailer and a snow plow for his truck was deposited out in a field, privacey fence around the pool was taken down and all padio furniture was blowen across the field to end up in the mess of the hourse farms fence and barn.

May will soon be over, beginning of June isn't holding promise of being any dryer here either.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good bye and good riddines May, you have been one wet month for sure. Also for the most part been 10F under adverage.

 Al


----------

